# The unkindest cut of all!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, there had to be that beautiful "maiden slice," I just wanted something a bit more noble.

I ate my miniscule lunch in front of the computer while listening to the opening of Rush Limbaugh. I wanted to wipe my hands, but the new pack of paper napkins my wife had bought was still sealed. I thought about getting up and finding something sharp in my house (which is surprisingly easy) and I saw my new SnG sitting next to me--an unused tool.

To mark the event, I slit the package half open and snapped this picture. Yes, all knives should be used. I used to put the expensive pretty ones away, but a guy's toys should not outlive him.

Use your stuff, even for napkins...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The unkindest cut of all is getting cut with your own blade.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A few hours have passed and I have oiled my SnG with some of Joyce's secret "Quick Release" oil. No kidding, that's what it says on the syringe, and the gag is that your automatic knives will get a "quick release."

I've found from slicing a few things is that the factory edge is more of a 'tactical edge.' Not dull, not sharp, it won't wear down.

My feeling is that this knife should be a razor. The reasoning is simple, the blade is 154-CM. This alloy is really a stainless steel type 440C to which molybdenum has been added.

It is my policy that no matter how ridiculous a factory edge is as shipped, I will use it until it's dull. The issue here is that 154-CM is not going to wear down easily. So for right now, I'll leave it "as is."

Why would anyone immediately grind off perfectly good metal?


----------

